# Happy Birthday, Cooking Goddess!!



## Dawgluver

May your day be delicious!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Have a great day, *CG*!


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday
We have close birthdays
mine was last Thursday.


Josie


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy birthday, CG! Hope it's a great one! 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## caseydog

29... again? 

What's on the menu? A Polish Boy, some Packzi, perhaps some Chicken Paprikash?

CD


----------



## msmofet

Happy birthday CG!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

happy birthday to you!


----------



## Kayelle

Here's to a wonderful day, and a spectacular year CG!!



 *Happy Birthday to you!! 
*


----------



## medtran49

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy happy birthday, CG!  Have a wonderful day, and a fabulous upcoming year!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday, CG!!


----------



## bethzaring

Happy Birthday CG!!!!

Can't wait to hear the details..


----------



## TATTRAT

Happy Birthday, CG!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

<singing> Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to You!
Happy Birthday dear CG!
Happy Birthday to You! </singing>


That should put everyone off their feed for the night.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thank you all so much for the warm wishes!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> May your day be delicious!


It was.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Happy birthday, CG! Hope it's a great one!


Oh my gosh, *GG*, is that cake for me? Thank You Thank You!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> 29... again?


Gotta stay 21, *CD*. My Mom got me a charm for my bracelet my birthday that said "Always 21". Must be because she got stuck at 32. Still, only 11 years difference was still awkward. 



caseydog said:


> What's on the menu? A Polish Boy, some Packzi, perhaps some Chicken Paprikash?


None of the above. I had ice cream. Just ice cream. Really!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bethzaring said:


> Happy Birthday CG!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear the details..


Details? You want me to remember details? But I'm 67! 

I got up on this side of the grass. I ambulated on my own. It's all good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <singing> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to You!
> Happy Birthday dear CG!
> Happy Birthday to You! </singing>
> 
> 
> That should put everyone off their feed for the night.


I hope not! That was very endearing - and on key, as far as I could tell. Thanks!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <singing> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to You!
> Happy Birthday dear CG!
> Happy Birthday to You! </singing>
> 
> 
> That should put everyone off their feed for the night.


I hope not! That was very endearing - and on key, as far as I could tell.  Thanks!


----------



## taxlady

Belated Happy Birthday. Darn! How did I miss that? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No problem, **. I keep reminding Himself that my "birthday week" is still going on, but he keeps ignoring me.  At least you're keeping it going.


----------



## Rascal

Happy born day princess

Russ


----------



## buckytom

Happy Belated Birthday, CG! Here's wishing you many more years of health and happiness.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *Russ* and *bucky*! *BT*, I'm glad I'm healthy, but I'm getting increasingly rickety!  And happiness - if it's a state of mind, I guess I've already moved to OH. No wonder I'm not getting anything done here in MA.


----------

